# Trivia 9/18



## luckytrim (Sep 18, 2018)

trivia 9/18
DID YOU KNOW...
Abner Doubleday is credited with sighting in the first cannon  to fire on 
Fort Sumter.
He’s also credited with inventing Baseball as well, but  there’s very little 
evidence that this is true.



1. What name is shared by a tall piece of glassware and a  musical 
instrument?
2. Ejiao is a sought-after Chinese gelatin made from the hide  of which 
domesticated animal ?
  a. - Horse
  b. - Sheep
  c. - Donkey
  d. - Goat
3. When was the first War of Israeli Independence  fought?
  a. - 1967
  b. - 1948
  b. - 1949
  d. - 1954
4. The Babel Fish was a strange character that featured in  which classic 
science fiction novel of the twentieth century?
5. Name That Tune ;
"But the drumbeat strains of the night remain In the rhythm of  the new-born 
day You know sometime you're bound to leave her But for now  you're going to 
stay"...
  a. - 'Time Passages'
  b. - 'Midnight Rocks'
  c. - 'Almost Lucy'
d. - Year of the Cat
6. Name the author who won a Pulitzer Prize in 1955 for his  play "Cat on a 
Hot Tin Roof"?
7. Which zodiac sign most closely relates to justice in  astrology?
8. Fill in the Blank ;
An ant can lift _____ times its own weight.

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
General, later President, Ulysses S. Grant’s middle name is  Stewart, his Mother’s Maiden name.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Flute
2. - c
3. - b
4. 'The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy '
5. - d
6.  Tennessee Williams
7. Libra
8. - 50

CRAP !!
Grant’s given name is Hiram Ulysses Grant ; his middle name is  Ulysses.


----------

